
Continuous Profiling of a JVM Application in Kubernetes - sadiq
https://www.opsian.com/blog/profiling-jvm-applications-kubernetes/
======
rlmw
One of the things that I find most interesting is how fast Kubernetes has
spread all over people's cloud infrastructure.

